
John Baez on Research Tactics - sohkamyung
https://intelligence.org/2014/02/21/john-baez-on-research-tactics/
======
ajr0
a lot is covered here, I found myself at the Azimuth project [0], hard to
believe this guy started blogging in 1993. pretty cool!

I find his bio more interesting than the chat but in any case thanks for
sharing!

[0]
[http://www.azimuthproject.org/azimuth/show/HomePage](http://www.azimuthproject.org/azimuth/show/HomePage)

